# My 'puppy' is now a 1 year old! *pic collage*



## Rainheart (Nov 28, 2010)

Wow, Bryley, it is hard to believe you are one year old! I hope you had a great birthday! You are such a handsome boy!


----------



## Calistar (Dec 13, 2011)

Like kids, they grow up too fast!


----------



## My Big Kahuna (Dec 14, 2011)

Happy Birthday!!!!! Very handsome


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

Awww shucks!


----------



## Buddy's mom forever (Jun 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday sweet boy, you are so handsome. My Buddy had the same treat ball like yours on 2 months picture. Sweet memories.


----------



## Deber (Aug 23, 2011)

Happy Birthday Bryley! Can't believe you are a year old and love the month by month pictures. It is so hard to believe they go from the cuddly size of a sack of flour to the beautiful kids they are at a year old. The time just flies by.

Bryley you are such a handsome dude and know you will get even more beautiful as the years pass. Have fun and make Mommie buy you lots more toys to destroy!


----------



## Always51 (Feb 19, 2012)

Happy birthday Bryley...too cute.....and no!! I cant believe that toy lasted a whole day......gone in 60 seconds in our house..lol....


----------



## mrmooseman (Aug 12, 2011)

Happy Birthdayy!! such a handsome boy


----------



## Cathy's Gunner (Dec 4, 2008)

Happy Belated Birthday, Bryley! He is such a handsome boy....


----------



## solinvictus (Oct 23, 2008)

That collage is a great keepsake. Happy Birthday Bryley! What a stunning guy he is...


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Happy Belated Birthday Bryley. Such a handsome dog with a sweet expression. They sure do grow fast.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

Happy Birthday Bryley!!! You're a handsome guy!


----------



## baumgartml16 (Jun 19, 2011)

Happy Belated Birthday Bryley!! You are sooo handsome! Love all of your pictures!


----------



## jluke (Nov 18, 2011)

*Happy Birthday Handsome*

By from Maisie Puppy -- see you soon on the "grown up" boards.


----------



## Suni52 (Jan 18, 2012)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## OnMyWay2MyDreams (Feb 13, 2011)

Aww happy birthday! He's looking soo handsome!


----------



## Tilly's Mom (Dec 3, 2010)

Happy Birthday handsome Bryley!!


----------



## Blondie (Oct 10, 2009)

You have a VERY HANDSOME BOY!


----------



## dexter0125 (Mar 20, 2011)

Happy belated birthday Bryley! You're so handsome 
Make sure to keep your mama busy!


----------



## Pammie (Jan 22, 2011)

dexter0125 said:


> Make sure to keep your mama busy!


Not a problem! One of his b'day presents was a Cuz ball. Right now he is trying to chew off the nubs of what were the 'legs'. I did a preemptive strike and cut off the legs about an hour after I gave it to him because I could see the writing on the wall, but he is determined to chew _something_ off that thing!! LOL! :doh:


----------



## abowman (Jan 5, 2012)

Happy Birthday to a very HANDSOME boy!


----------



## Nugget (Feb 8, 2012)

adorable boy!


----------



## elly (Nov 21, 2010)

What a lovely boy, I hope he got spoilt! First birthdays are BIG birthdays


----------

